

Ask HN: Where do people usually complain? - AndriusSutas

A good business must always solve a customer problem. I was wondering, for B2C type of opportunities, where would one look for complaints? What are the places with the highest complaint-to-noise ratio?<p>One example would be to search Twitter for &quot;I hate when...&quot;.<p>Any other ideas?
======
AndriusSutas
Other option: [http://realproblemhunt.com/](http://realproblemhunt.com/)

------
Mz
I will suggest that one way to find big problems that can make a major
difference if solved would be to look for things people talk about as _a
necessary evil._ It signals that they know it sucks as a solution, having no
solution is so much worse that they are willing to accept the downside, and
they can't even imagine a real solution that lacks that kind of big downside.

~~~
AndriusSutas
Actually a great idea, thanks! Any examples of top off your head?

~~~
Mz
The one I am personally familiar with is prescription drugs as the only real
treatment modality for some conditions. They are overused and have serious,
harmful side effects (as well as other downsides, like high costs). I have
found alternatives that work, but trying to find a way to spread the word has
been, call it, _challenging_. It is a problem space I am very familiar with
and only just now figuring out how to proceed. So I don't know that it helps
you any to mention it.

Best of luck.

~~~
AndriusSutas
Thanks for sharing. How are you currently trying to spread the word? Can you
share an example?

~~~
Mz
I have a private invitation-only health blog. I also started a food blog back
in June. I also carefully participate in discussions on a couple of public
forums, hn being one of them. I currently have no monetization plan in place
for that stuff. Trying to cone up with a business model for it has also been
challenging.

If you want to discuss it more in depth than that, you can email me.

------
jeffmould
Your question is kind of vague. Yelp, TripAdviser, Angie's List,
GetSatisfaction, and a few others all field both customer complaints and
compliments for B2C businesses and even B2B businesses.

~~~
AndriusSutas
Good idea. This gave me another one: one could also look at app store ratings!

